# JVA Astro info needed



## lostlugnut (Jun 28, 2016)

I have an old bow that I know went under long ago. It is an old JVA Astro. I have had it since 96ish and have shot the snot out of it over the years. I finally upgraded to an Elite V37 and its like going from a Chevette to Rolls in every aspect.

I am hoping that I can get someone that might still have an old manual or details on this bow. I want to give it to my sister in law but 55lb is way too much for her. I need to know how to best change the draw weight and length.

Any other info about this bow would be enjoyable. I have never seen another in this color, and only one on the same pattern but silver. I have seen a few in camo paint.

Thank you


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

lostlugnut said:


> View attachment 4745513
> View attachment 4745521
> I have an old bow that I know went under long ago. It is an old JVA Astro. I have had it since 96ish and have shot the snot out of it over the years. I finally upgraded to an Elite V37 and its like going from a Chevette to Rolls in every aspect.
> 
> ...


contact frank pearson, Or jeff button . they used to shoot for them


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I'd suggest contacting Skip (skip5515) here on AT. Skip was part owner/operator of Astro Bows before they hung things up and should be able to verify or correct my fading memory . What I recall, the wheel should have multiple slots - 3 I believe. For the shortest possible draw setting the cable needs to go through the slot closest to the bowstring on both wheels. Then on the round black discs on both ends there should be 4 slots. For the shortest possible draw the cable needs to be in the longest slot. The wheel adjustments will need to be made using a bow press. You can usually create enough slack to adjust the black discs by pushing down on the limb tips and turning the discs to the desired slot. I noted the limb sticker states 28" and 55#. If everything on the bow is still stock then I believe 28" should be in the middle slot on the wheels and middle slot on the black discs. I believe the draw range on a 28" advertised Astro with tri-draw wheels was something like 27" to 29", so in theory you should be able to get the bow down to at least 27" is my guess without doing anything else to customize the string or cable settings. Again, assuming the string and steel cables on the bow are stock. As far as the poundage, I think you could get a max 55# bow down to roughly 40# possibly. Draw weight range was something like 15#. Just don't back the limbs out so far as to expose the complete end of the limb butt outside the pocket.

Hopefully that will get you started. Like I said, contact skip5515 and he should be able to steer you in the right direction and verify/correct any of the info I provided above. Sharp looking bow. I've seen a couple similarly colored Dominators with the maple leaf camo pattern. I also recall one that was done up in a light pink with the black maple leaf camo pattern .

>>------------>


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

forgot, Skip is now using kballer1 here on AT. Not sure if skip5515 still works or not but most recent posts have been under kballer1 I think.

>>-------->


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If any more information is needed on the Astro I would be more than happy to help. Just send me a PM as I don't usually monitor this site. Thanks ( leaving for CO. elk hunt will contact on return)


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I shot for Astro about 1989- 1992 until I was contracted by Hoyt.
The target line was one of the most dead in hand shooters of that time. The back wall was good for then, but they were painfully slow, and lost their way when 3 d unmarked came around. It was the prettiest bow on the market.They sent me several hunting models, but I hunted with a PSE I paid for. The Astro was extremely rough on vibration, didn't shoot an overdraw well, limbs were heavy and slow.
Been under contract with Hoyt since 1992 and never looked back.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I shot a Astro bow back in the day great bow it was not fast but I could full up the spot with arrows with that bow .


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Contact skipp5515. He closed the doors and still has old stock. I rebuilt my old 48" and only used the riser over again. I went with the limb and energy wheels he recommended. Which shoots better than the Conquest XL carbon limb model in purple metal flake I shot in the early 1990's.


----------

